# IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft



## Unregistriert (31 Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich hatte auf zwei Telefonrechnung Beträge über 23,61 sowie 162,95 Euro - angeblich hätte ich die 11862 angewählt. Definitiv nicht. Telefonisch bekommt man unverschämte, nichtsaussagende Antworten und schriftlich geht wohl alles an acoreus, Düsseldorf - ist auch gleích mal ein Inkasso-Unternehmen. IN-telegence und acoreus sind wohl ein bekanntes Duo aus grauer Vorzeit!!! 
Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt per Inkassobescheid von acoreus angemahnt worden, weil ich selbstverständlich erstmal nicht bezahlt habe, ich weiß ja immer noch nicht für was! 
Über den großen Betrag bekam ich gestern Post von justitia Inkasso, Darmstadt. Informationen über die Leistungen, die ich angeblich bezogen habe, habe ich definitiv noch nicht bekommen. Kann mir hier jemand helfen? Der Telekom sind die Hände gebunden... Wie verhalte ich mich weiterhin??


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juni 2007)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*

Für so viel geld den Bahnhof angerufen?
http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme61/article3134266.html
(damals gehörte die 11862 wohl noch einer anderen Firma)

hmm
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q="in-telegence"+11862&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

Für nichts besteht meines Erachtens Anspruch in Höhe von: nichts!
Insofern fast ein Fall für die "erste Hilfe"
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=30356


> IN-telegence und acoreus sind wohl ein bekanntes Duo aus grauer Vorzeit!!!


Ja, ja, das kann man wohl sagen. Die sind mir auch begegnet vor ungefähr 7592 postings...


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juni 2007)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*

... und dann kam Intrum Justitia Inkasso - für die zweite, hohe Rechnung....
sch....


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*

Ich habe auch gerade eine Rechnung von der Firma INtelegence erhalten ich soll auch bei der Bahn angerufen haben die Rechnung beläuft sich auf 71,66EUR.weiß auch nicht was ich da mit anfangen soll! In unserer nähe (Wiesmoor) gehen solche ähnlichen schreiben schon seid längerer Zeit rum diese Leute haben Internetrechnungen erhalten obwohl diese Leute keinen Internetanschluss besitzen.Diese schreiben wurden der Polizei vorgelegt.

Daher habe ich gleich an betrug gedacht und suche nun im Internet nach auskunft.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 September 2007)

*AW: IN-telegence;*

Habe heute auch eine rechnung von IN-telegence bekommen über 155,52 euro.
habe nie im leben eine 0900.... nummer angerufen.
was kann ich dagegen tun?????


----------



## Reducal (4 September 2007)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*

Man kann einer Einzelposition z. B. widersprechen und nur den unstrittigen Betrag an den eigenen Provider zahlen. Die offene Forderung wird dann separat behandelt.

Woher weißt du, dass es 0900er Nummern waren? Könnten es nicht auch Auskunftsdienste mit Weiterleitung (z. B. ins Ausland) sein? Intelegence bietet vieles an. Beauftrage deinen Provider (falls nicht vorliegend) dir einen unverkürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis zu erstellen, dann kann man dir auch hier etwas mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 November 2007)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*

Hm, vielleicht hat auch so mancher vergessen, dass er bei den Nachfolgern von allofmp3 eingekauft hat. Und weil die Kreditkartenfirmen da ja keine Zahlungen mehr ausführen, gibts eine Ausweichmöglichkeit. Und dann erscheint in der Telefonrechnung In-telegence. Also, erst nochmal scharf nachdenken, ob da nicht etwas war ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 November 2007)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*

bitte noch einmal verständlich...


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*

Hallo Leute,
bin noch einer [......] der Firma IN-telegence !
Auf meinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis erscheint keine Nummer nur die Firma und eine Minutenabrechnung von 2:26 min. am 29.06.2007 mit Forderung von 5.97 E !
Nach einem Schreiben vom Düsseldorfer Inkassounternehmen8allen hier bekannt) über eine Betrag von 41.97 bekam ich heute ein Schreiben von der Rechtsanwaltskanzlei Schöneberger & Partner aus Köln mit Postfachsnummer und die Forderung derer beläuft sich jetzt auf sage und schreibe 80.97 E !
Wie Weit soll das noch gehen ? Soll man eine Strafanzeige bei der Polizei machen ?
Wer kann mir helfen ?
_
Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*

Sorry, das ist etwas wirr... Dir ist Dein Fall klar, aber nicht uns...

auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis steht keine Nummer? Was steht dann da genau? (Oder verwechselst du die normale Rechnung mit dem EVN???)


und wurde dieser Betrag bezahlt?
Ist sicher, dass das eine mit dem anderen zu tun hat?
Hats du acoreus oder in-telegence mal gefragt dazu?

Bist Du gesprächiger als dein rätselhafter Vorposter?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=211443#post211443


----------



## Dirk65 (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Sorry, das ist etwas wirr... Dir ist Dein Fall klar, aber nicht uns...
> 
> auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis steht keine Nummer? Was steht dann da genau? (Oder verwechselst du die normale Rechnung mit dem EVN???)
> 
> ...



Hallo Aka-Aka,
habe mich heute hier komplett angemeldet um nicht weiterhin anonym zu bleiben !
Ich meinte den EVN , da steht keine Nummer und ich habe den Betrag bei Arcor angezweifelt und habe daraufhin von IN-telegence eine Rechnung bekommen, wo aber wiederrum nicht zu erkennen war, was ich angerufen haben soll und habe der Rechnung wiedersprochen ! Daraufhin kam Post von der Inkassofirma aus Düsseldorf und nun von der Anwaltskanzlei S. aus Köln !

_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*



Dirk65 schrieb:


> Daraufhin kam Post von der Inkassofirma aus Düsseldorf und nun von der Anwaltskanzlei Schöneberger aus Köln !


Dann erläre denen doch einfach nochmal, dass du bereits einen wirksamen Widerspruch gegen die Forderung erhoben hattes und frage sie doch, für welche Leistung genau sie nun etwas von dir haben wollen.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*

hallo ich habe heut auf meinerrechnug auch 3 aufzählungen von IN-telegence

1. Telefonhotline
    Artikel-/Leistungsnummer:32823


2. Translease
    Artiel-/Leistungsnummer:11253

3. Translease
    Artikel-/Leistungsnummer: 11694

was ist das??? ich bin mir sicher das ich sowas nicht angerufen habe

was kann man da machen????


----------



## xxxx (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*

hallo ,habe wiedermal in meiner tele rechnung stehen: 
IN-telegence GmbH&Co.KG
Oskar-Jäger-Strasse 125,50825 Köln
Rufnummer: xxxxxxxx
0900 Bezahldienst im Internet!
micropayment.de 0800-5770370
artikel-/Leistungsnummer:89208
Summe IN-telegence GmbH&Co.KG 2,51E
muss ich schmunzeln,weil internet habe ich selber nicht und 0900 wurde nicht gewählt...


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*

mich hats auch erwischt 

scheint eine neue abzocke über Stellenangebote in er Zeitung zu sein oer was ähnliches! Betrag 72 Eus wollen sie loooool!

Sollte ich eine Rechnung separat bekommen werde ich ohne zu zögern Anzeige erstatten!

oder wie seht ihr das


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*

Hallo an alle "geprügelten",

hier hilft nur eine Anzeige wegen Betrug.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Dialer sind. Sowas hatte ich auch schon mal. Die Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs hats dann geregelt. Die haben sich nie wieder gemeldet.

Viel Erfolg für Alle.


----------



## Reducal (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*

Eine Vermutung, die hier eigentlich niemand von den "Veteranen" bestätigen mag. Selbst dass du irgend wann mal wegen einer Strafanzeige dann zivil nichts mehr von der Sache gehört haben solltest halt ich eher für ein Gerücht, falls das nicht so ein Altfall war, wo es in Sachen Dialer halt im Wald gerumpelt hatte. Heute sind alle Arten Dialer in D nahezu von der Bildfläche verschwunden. Lies lieber mal > HIER < was der Anbieter zu seinem Produkt schreibt.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*

Ich habe auch eine Rechnung bekommen mit den gleichen Daten:

0900 Bezahldienst im Internet! 48,66 19
micropayment.de (0800)5770370
Artikel-/Leistungsnummer: 89208

Bin mir auch sicher, dass ich derartige nummer nicht gewählt habe und auch keine Dienste in Anspruch genommen habe.
Ich habe letzten Monat eine Rechnung erhalten in Höhe von 75 € erhalten, diesen Monat habe ich eine Rechnung in Höhe von 131€  erhalten,
was habt ihr gemacht,...muss ich die Rechnung bezahlen?


----------



## Brausepaul (1 August 2009)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*

sooo... auch ich habe heut eine Mahnung von dem besagten Inkassounternehmen erhalten!

Ursrünglich lag der Rechnungsbetrag wohl bei 16,03 Euro inkl. 1x 2,10 Euro Mahnspesen (habe niemals eine Rechnung für irgendwas bekommen was auf eine Rechung solch einer Firma schließen ließe) und der nun geforderte Betrag liegt bei 70.03 Euro!

Ich werde am Montag mit dem Inkasso-Unternehmen Kontakt aufnehmen per Telefon, Fax und Einschreiben und dieser Forderung Widersprechen!

Falls alles nichts bringt werde ich Anzeige bei der Polizei erstatten! 


Wenn noch jemand Infos hat, gern per mail an _[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php ]_


----------



## Unregistriert (3 August 2009)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*

Hallo,auch ich bin betroffen meine neueste Telekomrechnung beläuft sich auf 389€. Bin fast umgefallen.Kann ich dieses rückbuchen lassen und die eigentlich ,,normale'' Summe an die Telekom überweisen? Die arcoreus bearbeitet angeblich mein Schreiben.? Sorry werde mich morgen hier anmelden, nun leider zeitmäßig nicht mehr drin


----------



## Unregistriert (26 August 2009)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*

Hallo, 

auch ich habe nun ein schrieben bekommen.. allerdings von der acoreus Inkasso firma... die fordern für die IN-telegenc firma insgesammt einen betrag von 55,99 €... (angefangen mit 3,49 € für ne 0900 internetzahlung) NIE GEMACHT!. da ich nicht über internet bezahle. dann mahnzinsen.. (NIE eine mahnung bekommen!) uund der rotz der inkasso firma... was kann ich da nun machen? wieso soll ich für nichts zahlen?...


----------



## mobbifalk (1 September 2009)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*

Hallo Leute, mit dor Telekomrechnung für den Monat September habe ich u.a. den Posten Beträge anderer Anbieter und dort für 3 Tage zur Rufnummer 11862 eine Summe 110,98. Dann habe ich gleich im I-Net gestöbert und das Forum hier gefunden. De Telekomrechnung haben wir sofort zurückgeholt, mit dor Telekom Telefonkontakt gehabt und nun wird diese Summe von dor Rechnung dor Telekom genommen und erst einmal basta. 
Werde meine Rechtsschutz in Anspruch nehmen und erst einmal einen Widerspruch einlegen. Was kann man anderweitig tun ?


----------



## Reducal (1 September 2009)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*

Na dann viel Spaß, denn hinter dieser Nummer verbirgt sich ein Auskunftsdienst mit Weiterlitung, siehe hier, im offline-billing für schlappe 2,99 €: 





> [FONT=Verdana, Sans-Serif]Der Anrufer wählt die Auskunftsnummer 11862 und wird in einem Call Center von einem Live-Agenten begrüßt. Hierbei kann es sich entweder um eine Telefonauskunft handeln oder um eine Weitervermittlung auf einen telefonischen Mehrwertdienst. Der Anrufer nennt das gewünschte Schlüsselwort, unter dem der Dienst von Ihnen beworben wird, und wird direkt an Ihren Dienst weiterverbunden. [/FONT]


Hast du denn keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis, in dem die Telefonate ersichtlich sind? Wenn nicht, dann lass dir nachträglich eine Übersicht bei deinem Provider (T-Com) erstellen und vergleiche damit mal alle Aussagen derer, die zur angegebenen Zeit Zugriff auf deinen Telefonanschluss hatten.


----------



## mobbifalk (1 September 2009)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*

da kannst Du ja Recht haben, aber diesen Einzelverbindungsnachweis dafür gibt es von der Auskunftsservicenummer und diesen fordere ich mit meinen Widerspruch auch gleich mit an. Die andere Seit ist warum so ne teure Auskunftsnummer wenn die 11833 von dor Telekom 1,79 € de Minute kostet. Das sind über einen Euwo weniger, also nehme ich doch diese aber das kommt wirklich sehr sehr selten vor. Danke erst einmal und ich werde weiter berichten.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:08:22 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:01:44 ----------

was ich vergessen habe, der Telekomrechnung war zu diesem Auskunftsservice 11862 die Artikelnnummer 61101 zu entnehmen. Kann einer dazu was erklären, da ich im I-Net nichts gefunden habe.


----------



## Teleton (1 September 2009)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*

Dazu wie eine Einwendung gegen die Telefonrechung funtioniert §45i TKG lesen. 


> Die andere Seit ist warum so ne teure Auskunftsnummer wenn die 11833 von dor Telekom 1,79 € de Minute kostet.


Weil die Telecom Dich nicht nach "Parkplatzsex" verbinden kann.
Spass beiseite, 118-Nummern werden verwendet um 0900-Reglungen zu umgehen. Es wird ausgenutzt, dass bei 118 Auskunftsdiensten weitervermittelt werden darf. Die Vermittlung erfolgt dann zu Schmuddeldiensten. Du brauchst also nicht nur enen normalen EVN sondern auch die Rufnummern an die (entsprechend der Keywords) weitervermittelt wird. Nur so kannst Du prüfen, ob z.B. Preisansagen erfolgten.


----------



## mobbifalk (1 September 2009)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*

Danke, das habe ich getan. Mal sehen was ich für eine Antwort bekomme.


----------



## mobbifalk (5 September 2009)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*

aso der antwort konnte ich nun Datum, Uhrzeit und wiel lange diese servicenummer angerufen wurde entnehmen und das Ziel des Anrufes sowie der genutzte Service, was beide Male die 11862 war, entnehmen. Nun bin ich erste einmal platt, da einmal diese Nummer 29 min genutzt wurde. Wer kann mir weiter helfen, de Familie wurde befragt, keiner hat die Nummer gewählt, und denen glaube ich. Was kann ich noch tun ??


----------



## Unregistriert (10 November 2009)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*

hallo leute ich hab schon die 2 rechnung bekommen.bei der ersten dachte ich das es um ein pc spiel geht von meiner tochter. jetzt bei der zweiten rechnung hab ich da mal angerufen und nachgefragt.angeblich hätte meine tochter bei dem spiel metin 2 einige male angerufen und münzen geladen.
sie sagt sie hätte da nie angerufen.
nachdem ich mein telefon kontrolliert habe und keine 0900 nummern finden konnte und dazu eure berichte gelesen habe, werde ich morgen zur polizei gehen und anzeige erstatten.


----------



## Reducal (11 November 2009)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....werde ich morgen zur polizei gehen und anzeige erstatten.


Gegen wen, gegen deine Tochter? Die Klärung des Sachverhalts ist nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolger sondern allenfalls die eines zivilen Gerichtes. Es gäbe hier verschieden Möglichkeiten - entweder deine Tochter weiß nicht, was sie getan hat oder es wurde eine andere Nummer angewählt, die letztlich über eine 0900er Nummer abrechnet (Weiterleitung/Vermittlung). Diese andere Nummer könnte sogar eine 0800er Nummer sein, die (weil sie kostenlos ist) gar nicht auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis erscheint. Beschäftige dich mal ein bischen mit Metin2, womöglich findest du dort Antworten auf deine Fragen oder frage direkt beim Forderungssteller an.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*

boa dann bin ich ja wohl nicht der einzigste bei mir geht es sich um einen anderen fall ich habe bei metin2 (online mmorpg) beim item shoop etwas bestellt und jetzt werde ich seit monaten mit rechnungen von acoreus in telegence etc. zugemüllt


----------



## mobbifalk (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*

ich bin dazuma in widerspruch gegangen, dann kam wieder so ein schreiben das ich habe zu zahlen. habe den dann im November ein weiteres schreiben zukommen lassen mit der bitte um stand der bearbeitung meines widerspruches und seit dem nichts mehr von denen gehört


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*

weiß ent ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich habe ein sehr großes Problem. Unzwar kam von Telekom eine Rechnung von 160 € diesem Monat und letztem Monat eine Rechnung von 200€ anstatt 60 €. Ich bin zu Telekom gegangen und habe mich informieren lassen. Sie sagten, dass ich ne Nummer gewählt habe(0900....) oder angeblich habe ich Spiele im Internet gespielt die Kostenpflichtig sind. ich habe schon in Google etwas recharchiert und habe rausgefunden, dass viele dieses Problem haben und dass IN-telegence bekannt als eine [ edit] firma ist. Außerdem ist der Betrag immer gleich. Also die Dauer des Anrufs/Spielst ist immer gleich und die Summe auch.
Meine Frage:
Woher kann sowas kommen. Ich habe solche Nummern nicht angerufen und schon garnciht 10 mal oder so im Monat? Also ist es ein Virus? kommt es von einem Spiel(Spiele habe ich übers Internet auch nicht gespielt, wenn schon mein Sohn zu 1%, aber er sagte zu mir auch, dass er solche Spiele nicht gespielt hat.
Also habt ihr Erfahrungen mit In-telgence? Kann man das Geld zurückerlangen durch einem Brief vom Anwalt? habe gelesen, dass es ma geklappt hat.

Könnt ihr mir bitte weiterhelfen. schließlich ist es so viel Geld.

MfG


----------



## peter1982nrw (3 März 2010)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*

also ich habe es mir recht einfach gemach tmuss ich sagen, ich habe der Inkassofirma alle Beschwerden dieser und andrer seiten mit einem entsprechenden anschreiben geschickt und sofort wurde die Forderung zurück gezogen und gegen in telegence selbst habe ich das Fernsehn gefragt und akte 2010 würde sich gern mit dem Thema beschäftigen. das habe ich denen nun geschrieben und ich bin mal auf antwort gespannt ob sie ihre Forderungen auch so schnell zurpck ziehen wie das inkasso büro was über 700 seiten beschwerde von mir bekommen hatte. 

gruß jens


----------



## webwatcher (3 März 2010)

*AW: IN-telegence; 11862 - Ihre Auskunft*

Es gibt jetzt mittlerweile 6  ( in Worten *sechs* ) Thread zu dem Thema 

Bitte hier weiterposten

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...tion-services-fordert-ohne-rot-zu-werden.html

Thread geschlossen


----------

